# Anyone else here play Saurian??



## agent A (Mar 11, 2022)

ok so I have a life and I live in a basement, but not my mommy's (she dead lol) but I do play a video game...
it's Saurian, and it's a realistic dino survival game
here's a clip of some gameplay by yours truly! it's only $20 on steam rn because it's in the pre-release version, so if this doesn't convince you to get it, idk what to tell ya!!


----------



## KatieQuake111 (Mar 11, 2022)

I've been wanting to! Don't have the pc to run it. I play The Isle though if you're familiar with that.


----------



## The Wolven (Mar 11, 2022)

I’ve played the Isle a couple of times although it’s been forever. I’ve heard of Saurian but don’t have the computer to play it. : (


----------



## agent A (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## agent A (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## The Wolven (Jun 21, 2022)

I think I might buy this game when I finally get my work and sleep schedule sorted out.


----------

